# Realistically.....



## Bahtnam (Jul 10, 2018)

Realistically, how much does it require to come over for a month and live modestly? I've watched about 200 videos on Thailand and expenses but even those are all over the place with estimates. I can kinda weed out the jerky **** but do you all have any thoughts on this and perhaps modestly priced residence and expenses for a month, minus all the partying aspects of being in Pattaya. thank you.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Airfare from the US approx $1000-1500. Personally I can't sit in the back or middle seat of a packed plane for 10-15 hours so I spend at the higher end of that. Upgrade to economy plus if possible for more legroom. The following estimates will vary somewhat with time of year - high season is in the winter to spring months when it is cooler and drier. April and May are HOT, rainy season starts in June.

If it's your first trip, I would fly into Bangkok, spend 3-4 days or even a week seeing things, including the old capital city of Ayutthaya, then take an Air Asia flight to Chiang Mai for a week, then go to Krabi, Ko Samui, etc. Maybe go down to Penang for a few days, awesome place. Rent a scooter in each area for transportation and stay in mid range guest houses. Be careful on the scooter! They drive on the left side of the road. Or just ride Tuk-Tuks.

Each week will cost you approx $400-600 if you don't go overboard on lodging and food. That doesn't include heavy partying, and Bangkok will be higher. I could easily do a month trip like that for $2500-3000, PLUS the airfare to Bangkok if it was planned carefully. I highly recommend it. My first trip to SE Asia was 5 years ago and I went for a month and had a ball, fell in love, etc.. haha.

If you need any dental work done, do it in Bangkok or Chiang Mai and the savings will pay for a portion of the trip. I had a gold crown put on last time I was in Chiang Mai - she did an excellent job. Less than half of US price.


----------



## Bahtnam (Jul 10, 2018)

JRB__NW said:


> Airfare from the US approx $1000-1500. Personally I can't sit in the back or middle seat of a packed plane for 10-15 hours so I spend at the higher end of that. Upgrade to economy plus if possible for more legroom. The following estimates will vary somewhat with time of year - high season is in the winter to spring months when it is cooler and drier. April and May are HOT, rainy season starts in June.
> 
> If it's your first trip, I would fly into Bangkok, spend 3-4 days or even a week seeing things, including the old capital city of Ayutthaya, then take an Air Asia flight to Chiang Mai for a week, then go to Krabi, Ko Samui, etc. Maybe go down to Penang for a few days, awesome place. Rent a scooter in each area for transportation and stay in mid range guest houses. Be careful on the scooter! They drive on the left side of the road. Or just ride Tuk-Tuks.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the re:


----------



## Jim Slip (Oct 29, 2018)

Your looking for a good time, that cannot happen on peanuts, £1,000 for hotel accommodation. Then it's how much do you want to spend on her, how long is a piece of string?


----------

